# New female trying to find out bloodline info



## GenesisKennels (May 28, 2009)

I a daughter of 'PR' BIG BOYZ SASHA, her sire is OZ PRICE and her dam is COUNTRY'S REBEL RUBY. I have both there parents and their grandparents in my pedegree but was just looking to find out more of the line. I know it goes back to ELI JR on one of the sides. any more information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 10616 (Oct 18, 2009)

...............


----------



## GenesisKennels (May 28, 2009)

yea i have til the 3rd pedegree, thanks for the extra, but i was wondering more about physical traits and drive


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

From what I saw you have some nice Amstaff blood back there. Post some picks. I am a rookie but it Seems Ruby has some of the best of both worlds. Interesting ped.


----------



## GenesisKennels (May 28, 2009)

I just got two new pups one is Gotti and Jeep and the other is Razor's Edge and Gator


----------

